# Chimichurri on steak



## Kingdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I made a Chimichurri marinade and topping for some tenderloin filets the other day and was very pleased with the results. I used roasted garlic instead of the usual raw garlic though and a touch of cayenne pepper.

Here is a wiki article on the proper make of this but the recipets online very a bit.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimichurri 

Mine was

Cilantro
Parsley
Roasted Garlic
Lemon Juice
Salt
Pepper
Cayenne Pepper
Oil
Red Wine Vinegar


Basically it tastes like a fresh garden salad on your steak and is very moist. Nice change of taste from my standard rub and butter sauce.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2008)

I love chimichurri. Your version looks a bit different from mine. I love that you added a touch of cayenne. I will have to try that next time.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2008)

Actually, on one of Anthony Bourdain's "No Reservations" episodes (it was either Uruguay or Argentina, if I'm not mistaken), nearly every beef meal was served with Chimichurri - either right on top or on the side.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a steak purist. Don't put ANYTHING on my steak it needs nothing... maybe if its got cracked pepper rubbed in B4 grilling..... 
But I tried Chimichurri.... wow. 
That was good. 
Now if I have it I eat half the steak with it and half without..... because I feel I am still dishonoring my steak by putting anything on it.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2008)

Try using it on chicken then Suzi. It works equally well that way and then you don't have to feel guilty


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL thanks GB!
I think I just figured out dinner tomorrow! 
Do you marinate your chicken first? I usually do because it's done nothing for me lately without marinating.....


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2008)

I now usually brine my chicken, but marinating is good too.

Here are my chimichurri recipes. The first is the sauce and the second is the marinade. It says it is for steak, but I promise not to tell the authorities if you use it on chicken.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 16, 2008)

chimichurri on skirt or flank steak is awesome ...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 16, 2008)

I now that I have a food processor I can start trying these recipes 

But I think I might be like Suzi.... I'm kind of a steak purist, or any food for that matter. Sometimes I like the sauces and the seasoning, sometimes I like it "neat", just barely anything to enhance...... or is it take away from the natural flavor.....


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I now that I have a food processor I can start trying these recipes
> 
> But I think I might be like Suzi.... I'm kind of a steak purist, or any food for that matter. Sometimes I like the sauces and the seasoning, sometimes I like it "neat", just barely anything to enhance...... or is it take away from the natural flavor.....


so you dont like fajitas .. or a nice sunday roast with gravy ...
its the same thing .. its a compliment to the3 food ..


----------



## pacanis (Oct 16, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> so you dont like fajitas .. or a nice sunday roast with gravy ...
> its the same thing .. its a compliment to the3 food ..


 
I love a roast, and fajitas from what I remember. I didn't say I don't like compliments to a featured meal item, but I have no problem even eating a slice of white bread plain. I like a lot of foods in their natural state of doneness.
I'm sure I would love chimichurri sauce, but I wouldn't forget that I love a good steak straight up either.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Oct 17, 2008)

You might be surprised with a chimichurri, it’s quite mild depending on how much vinegar and cayenne you use, it just tastes very fresh like a garden salad to me.

Here are some of my recipes and the different variations.
*Chimichurri*

· Chimichurri is made from chopped parsley or cilantro, garlic, salt, pepper, onion, and paprika with olive oil. Lemon or vinegar can be added for more "bite". Additional spices can be added or removed based on the region in which they originate. It is usually the only seasoning for steak and chorizo sausages in Argentine asados. 

· *Ingredients*

1 bunch flat leaf parsleyor cilantro
8 cloves garlic, minced 
3/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 lemon wedge (juice of) 
1 tablespoon diced red onion
1 teaspoon dried oregano (optional) 
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
*Alternate recipe*
1 cup (packed) fresh Italian parsley
1/2 cup olive oil
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup (packed) fresh cilantro
2 garlic cloves, peeled
3/4 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt 
basil, thyme or oregano or all three can be added


*OR*

1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped 
8 cloves garlic, minced 
3/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup sherry wine vinegar 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper


----------

